# NFL Player From San Francisco Refuses To Stand For National Anthem



## WhatInThe (Aug 27, 2016)

A professional football player from the NFL San Francisco 49ers refused to stand for national anthem. Some not to happy.

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/t-j-ya...rnicks-national-anthem-protest-183549336.html


----------



## Laurie (Aug 27, 2016)

When I was in the military I tried to  bring charges against a junior non-com for not standing for the national anthem (in uniform).

I couldn't because there was nothing in the military code.  When is was drafted no-one thought such a thing would ever happen.

I might not have been able to do anything, but his annual fitness report wasn't up to much, and every senior non-com on the base made sure life was pretty miserable!


----------



## Carla (Aug 27, 2016)

Guess we'll have to watch what happens with that. If someone choses to do that, I doubt if anything can be done-- remember the flag-burning protest of the 60's? However, he's in a prickly situation with the team, fans and sponsors. What he is doing may actually hurt his cause but he's entitled to his own feelings


----------



## Don M. (Aug 27, 2016)

Maybe if he loses his multi-million dollar contract, and the rest of the teams refuse to hire him, he will learn a lesson.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 27, 2016)

I sincerely hope that will happen to him,  Don M.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 27, 2016)

There's a time and place for everything. It's called professionalism and discretion. A professional can put personal feelings aside to do their job while on the job. The workplace or place of business is not the place to protest non workplace related issues.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 27, 2016)

Watch the $$$  nthego:  when the stadium tickets start to dwindle.  Then, this dork will finally realize that his political
stance is causing a lot of problems.  He even looks like an extremist.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 27, 2016)

He says that he is prepared to face the consequences of his actions.
It sounds like a genuinely held conviction to me.

Not unlike this silent protest, Mexico City 1968.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 27, 2016)

Standing is not mandatory, here are the statements given by the NFL and the 49ers.  More here. 




> It has been 12 hours since the story dropped that Colin Kaepernick did not stand during the National Anthem. The NFL has now issued a statement on the matter, keeping things pretty simple.
> 
> "Players are encouraged but not required to stand during the playing of the National Anthem."​
> ​There had been some question as to how the NFL would respond to Kaepernick’s decision to sit in protest during the Anthem. Given the inconsistency in NFL punishment, I don’t think any response would have surprised me. They could have fined or suspended him, or they could have done nothing, and it would all have been par for the course. But it would appear there will be no punishment by the league.
> ...


----------



## debbie in seattle (Aug 27, 2016)

Perhaps he needs to move to a different country and see how that goes......

While I'm at it, wonder if he'll lose any sponsors......


----------



## Laurie (Aug 28, 2016)

"What he is doing may actually hurt his cause but he's entitled to his own feelings"

Yes, but like all sports stars, he is a role model to tens of thousands of impressionable youngsters.

Teaching disrespect for flag and country is not acceptable.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Aug 28, 2016)

Kaepernick was born to an unmarried 18 year old black lady.  With no father in the picture, his unwed Mother gave him up for adoption.  He was adopted by a white couple who gave him love and the opportunity to play sports.  He rec'd a college education without spending a dime thanks to his athletic ability.  He will make $19 million this year and made $20 million last year playing a game.  The blessing of being born in this County, raised by loving parents, and, having the opportunity to use his athleticism to become a multi-millionaire are a testament to how great America is.  In my opinion, he's a dirt bag.  However...

Every man and woman who has sacrificed in the U.S. Military to preserve the freedoms and liberties we enjoy, have handed him the freedom to express his freedom of speech.  Even though I would like to see him cut from the team and never draw another huge paycheck playing a game on television, he still has the right in America to not stand for the National Anthem.  Were I to walk up to him today, I'd give him a piece of my mind.  I should be able to express my freedom of speech and tell him what a dreg of society I believe he is, just as he has express his similar freedom.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 28, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> There's a time and place for everything. It's called professionalism and discretion. A professional can put personal feelings aside to do their job while on the job. The workplace or place of business is not the place to protest non workplace related issues.



Agreed.  I also note he doesn't seem to mind taking all that money for what he does in a country he despises.


----------



## Carla (Aug 28, 2016)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> Kaepernick was born to an unmarried 18 year old black lady.  With no father in the picture, his unwed Mother gave him up for adoption.  He was adopted by a white couple who gave him love and the opportunity to play sports.  He rec'd a college education without spending a dime thanks to his athletic ability.  He will make $19 million this year and made $20 million last year playing a game.  The blessing of being born in this County, raised by loving parents, and, having the opportunity to use his athleticism to become a multi-millionaire are a testament to how great America is.  In my opinion, he's a dirt bag.  However...
> 
> Every man and woman who has sacrificed in the U.S. Military to preserve the freedoms and liberties we enjoy, have handed him the freedom to express his freedom of speech.  Even though I would like to see him cut from the team and never draw another huge paycheck playing a game on television, he still has the right in America to not stand for the National Anthem.  Were I to walk up to him today, I'd give him a piece of my mind.  I should be able to express my freedom of speech and tell him what a dreg of society I believe he is, just as he has express his similar freedom.



Absolutely. I do not condone what he did any more than I condoned the burning of our flag. It is disrespectful but most likely protected under freedom of speech, something we all share in this country. I hope at least somebody gave him a piece of their mind! I mean, it's also a distraction for the team. They make good money and should be extremely grateful for that opportunity.


----------



## Carla (Aug 28, 2016)

Laurie said:


> "What he is doing may actually hurt his cause but he's entitled to his own feelings"
> 
> Yes, but like all sports stars, he is a role model to tens of thousands of impressionable youngsters.
> 
> Teaching disrespect for flag and country is not acceptable.



I don't think he teaches disrespect. He probably offended everyone there as the act offends me also. I'm a little surprised NFL issued that statement but if they don't require it as a condition of employment, it was the only call they could make. He is entitled to his feelings even if we don't like it. Freedom has to work for us all.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 29, 2016)

.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## oldman (Aug 29, 2016)

Send his ass packing!!


----------



## Don M. (Aug 29, 2016)

oldman said:


> Send his ass packing!!



One of the evening news stations said he may not even make the squad...because of poor performance.  That would serve him right...maybe he could become a spokesman for ISIS...he looks like he would fit the part.


----------



## Manatee (Aug 29, 2016)

He is a want-to-be Al Sharpton.  Sharpton is a multi-millionaire.  It is a career path.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 30, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> He says that he is prepared to face the consequences of his actions.
> It sounds like a genuinely held conviction to me.
> 
> Not unlike this silent protest, Mexico City 1968.
> ...



I agree.


----------



## IKE (Aug 30, 2016)

oldman said:


> Send his ass packing!!



Exactly the way I feel also.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 30, 2016)

IKE said:


> Exactly the way I feel also.



Me, too.


----------



## Ray (Aug 30, 2016)

The NFL has gone radical PC. They allow this, they allow the Rams to play the "hands up don't shoot" game, but they will not let the Cowboys express support for the police.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 30, 2016)

.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 30, 2016)

I find it really hard to give a Rat's ass over this.   I don't understand people that get all worked up over what some sports figure does or doesn't do.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 30, 2016)

Straight and to the point..
.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Aug 30, 2016)

I'm biased on this topic and that bias shows through in my response to Kaepernick's denigrating the flag.  We have the 48 star flag that draped the coffin of my wife's uncle, killed when his bomber went down in WWII.  We have the flag that draped my dad's coffin, thanking him for his service during WWII.  We have the flag that draped the coffin of a family friend who served proudly in the Korean War.  And, our son is currently deployed with the 5th Special Forces Group.  So, I look at the U.S. flag a little differently than many.  

That flag stands for the freedom this unpatriotic imbecile has to express his opinion.  That flag stands for his ability to dissent, demonstrate, and disagree with our Government.  The first game the Niners play in the regular season is against the San Diego Chargers.  That game is scheduled on the weekend we commemorate the tragedy of 9/11.  San Diego has long been home to a large military complex and hugely supports the military.  Will be interesting to see how Kaepernick and his team are greeted on that weekend... if he is still with them.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 30, 2016)

Yes... that flag stands for the freedom of that unpatriotic imbecile..  and he is expressing his freedom.   I don't feel that his actions denigrate the flag or what it represents..  in fact if anything, his freedom to dissent upholds the flag and what it represents.  If we were in some other country, he could be jailed or shot.  That is not what we are about...    Of course, on the flip side, those disagreeing with him are free to express their views too.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Aug 30, 2016)

I have been a 49er fan for close to 40 years. Joe Montana was a neighbor of ours and our daughter babysat his kids. I am so embarrassed by Kaepernick`s decision to disrespect (IMO) our flag. I was also shocked at his appearance. Look at some of his older pics-he did not look like this . Something is going on with him,I believe. I have heard he is dating a Muslim woman and has changed his religion. Of course,I have no way to verify this. And,of course,dating a Muslim and changing his religion in no way means he is in any way anti-America. Anyway,Colin Kaepernick is a has been,IMO,and is grabbing attention in any way possible. Dumb time to do it when the 49ers are considering letting him go. Doubt too many teams are going to be scrambling to sign him.


----------



## Scooter848001 (Aug 30, 2016)

Colin K. Was a lousy QB last year and I dare say that trend will continue this season. He is obviously bucking for something in his after football years which I hope will be soon. He's got a lot of nerve, when making a lot of money, too much after his dismal performance last year, to put out his opinions, or was he put up to it? He's a muti-millionaire, born of bi-racial parents, living the good and privileged life, why is he spewing the anti-cop rhetoric now?


----------



## Ray (Aug 31, 2016)

As has bee stated, he has his rights. But the NFL annoys me - they sit on their hands for this clown but stop the Cowboys from honoring fallen police officers.


----------



## 911 (Sep 10, 2016)

Second player took the knee on Thursday night. LB from Denver, Brandon Marshall, decided to support his buddy Kaepernick, who he went to college with at Nevada. He stated that he is against "Social Injustice." I am against paying taxes, so I guess that it would also be acceptable for me to also not stand while the NA is playing. 

Yes, I know all about the First Amendment, but in my opinion, is it really asking too much to stand and honor the U.S. and the many men that died fighting wars, so they can choose to kneel?

This is something that I have never or would even consider doing. I stand as a patriotic American and for love of God and Country. I served in the Marines for 4 years and fought in Vietnam where everyday I did not know if I was going to live til the next day. To some, that may not mean much or nothing at all. I regard it as a privilege to stand and pay my respect to the flag and for the many men that have died and for our freedom, so that garbage like these two individuals can choose to steal money from their fans, never do military time and not stand to honor their country. 

It is now being talked about that even more players will also be kneeling. My advice to their fans is to stay home. For season ticket holders that have already paid their money, chock it off as a loss, but maybe also an investment. Once the money stops flowing, I would imagine that the players doing this will have a change of heart. What a joke they are and what suckers we fans are for watching them play on TV or at the game site. No audience, no sponsors equals no money to make payroll. Sooner or later. I imagine they will have a change of heart.


----------



## Robusta (Sep 10, 2016)

I also served 4 years in the USMC.  I did that so that this petulant little spoiled piece of crap could have his 15 minutes of fame.  I don't have to like it.


----------



## drifter (Sep 10, 2016)

I find his action distasteful.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 10, 2016)

911 has it right.  If the NFL is going to allow this Political Correctness to continue, the fans should boycott the games.  Let these filthy rich owners and players face a massive pay cut, and perhaps they will get the message that honoring what this nation has given them is worth standing honorably.


----------



## The Inspector (Sep 10, 2016)

I believe the Media should just refuse to take notice of or acknowledge this stuff.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 10, 2016)

The Inspector said:


> I believe the Media should just refuse to take notice of or acknowledge this stuff.


Fat chance. Outrage boosts profit.


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 11, 2016)

This is why one should not patronize the NFL, don't buy their season tickets, tv packages, paraphernalia etc. If the business of the NFL comes to a halt so will this.


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 11, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> He says that he is prepared to face the consequences of his actions.
> It sounds like a genuinely held conviction to me.


Agree. And if the news hadn't covered it, it would be a non issue. Now some have yet another reason to get their panties/shorts in a twist and start arguing. Few will change their minds.  Maybe some young people will stop and think about it seriously.  That may be worth it.


----------



## Ray (Sep 12, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> Agree. And if the news hadn't covered it, it would be a non issue. Now some have yet another reason to get their panties/shorts in a twist and start arguing. Few will change their minds.  Maybe some young people will stop and think about it seriously.  That may be worth it.



The coverage is what this clown was looking for.

And now another one has decided to make a name for himself by giving the "Black Power" salute during the national anthem. And still the NFL does nothing while refusing to let the Dallas Cowboys put a sticker on their helmets as tribute to fallen police officers.


----------



## ossian (Sep 12, 2016)

Laurie said:


> When I was in the military I tried to  bring charges against a junior non-com for not standing for the national anthem (in uniform).
> 
> I couldn't because there was nothing in the military code.  When is was drafted no-one thought such a thing would ever happen.
> 
> I might not have been able to do anything, but his annual fitness report wasn't up to much, and every senior non-com on the base made sure life was pretty miserable!


Well, what he did was not illegal, but I am pretty sure that the discrimination shown against him for a politically held view was!


----------



## Lon (Sep 12, 2016)

I disagree with Colin but will watch tonight's game against the Rams anyway.


----------



## Ray (Sep 12, 2016)

Now the NFL threatens to fine players for wearing 9/11 remembrance cleats. 

I agree. Lon - watch the game then call the sponsors and state your objection to what they are sponsoring.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 13, 2016)

911 said:


> Second player took the knee on Thursday night. LB from Denver, Brandon Marshall, decided to support his buddy Kaepernick, who he went to college with at Nevada. He stated that he is against "Social Injustice." I am against paying taxes, so I guess that it would also be acceptable for me to also not stand while the NA is playing.
> 
> Yes, I know all about the First Amendment, but in my opinion, is it really asking too much to stand and honor the U.S. and the many men that died fighting wars, so they can choose to kneel?
> 
> ...



Well said!


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 13, 2016)

*booed by home crowd*

Kaepernick booed by home crowd when taking the field late in game as the back up quarterback. 

http://www.onenewspage.com/n/Americas/759tttyuj/Colin-Kaepernick-booed-when-taking-the-field.htm

Note his team did just fine without him racking up a 28-0 lead prior to his entry into the game.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 13, 2016)

This fool signed a contract for $126 million....with 61 million guaranteed.  He Certainly has been put upon by this nation.

http://www.celebritynetworth.com/richest-athletes/nfl/colin-kaepernick-net-worth/


----------



## WhatInThe (Nov 17, 2016)

*Kaepernick did not vote*

I guess when one choses not to register to vote I guess a 'protest' is considered their only political say. Reports also show Kaepernick was never registered to vote even in other states where he once lived.

http://larrybrownsports.com/football/colin-kaepernick-not-registered-to-vote/334213


----------

